# Colour question. Is Freyja a dilute point?



## Emiline (Sep 26, 2014)

So when I first got Freyja's colours explained over the phone by my breeder I just thought she had random splodges of blue and apricot all over her body.

Now that she is actually here however I can see the colours are isolated to point locations (Ears, tails, face, feet).

When I took a picture of her eyes in the dark the other night they flashed red instead of the usual green which was another sign of the point and she has the point blue eyes. 

I don't really have much experience with dilute genes is all so was just curious what others thought. Will her colours come through any stronger as she ages? She is 14 weeks now. 

Here is a link to album with some pictures, I didn't include her feet because they only have a small amount of apricot on each and was difficult to photograph. 

https://imgur.com/a/hX2G0


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Torti Point?


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes, "dilute tortie point" is probably how _I_ would describe her colouration, anyway.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

All blue eyed cats and dogs glow red. It's because of the blue eyes not that they're pointed. Just fyi


----------



## Emiline (Sep 26, 2014)

Ooh I did not know that deafdogsandcat. 

Maybe a dilute tricolour point? They have so many different names for things nowadays haha. Though she does have the white, orange and blue on her face, paws, ears and tail only. 

So either point or coincidence


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

The photos aren't too clear....but if they're blue and "apricot", her color would be called _dilute tortoiseshell point_ or _blue-cream point_.


----------



## Emiline (Sep 26, 2014)

They are blue and apricot but also a bit of white on her face that is more white than the rest of her body if that makes sense.

Her paws actually do have a bit of colour on them but its mostly on the back of the paws but still the apricot and blue. 

But they are very dull blues and dull apricot. I am hoping they will darken as she ages but either way she is gorgeous in my eyes


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

The colors likely will likely darken with age....if she has the white....then her color description is _blue-cream point and white_ or _dilute tortoiseshell and white_. 

If you look at the photo of my Zuba his breeder registered his color as _seal-silver lynx point and white_. Lynx point designates tabby pattern on his legs and face. His sire was _black smoke and white_ (carried silver gene), and his dam was _white_ (she carried the pointed pattern as her dam was a _seal point_ Devon). Zuba's body color is actually pewter color with a buff shading on his upper front legs, and roots of his hair is white like a smoke color pattern. Devons come in some _very _different colors.


----------



## Emiline (Sep 26, 2014)

Yes they do hehe. 

Your Zuba is gorgeous though! 

It's hard sometimes describing colours with people. When I went and got Loki fixed they listed his colour on the certificate of neuter as "chocolate" not even chocolate point...

So when it came to sending the proof away to my breeder she almost didn't believe me because he is NOT a chocolate haha


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I've found that a lot of vets don't have a good knowledge of cat color descriptions. Just to give you an idea how varied Devon colors can be, here is a description of the various colors in CFA=Cat Fanciers' Assoc. Devon Breed Standard. Other registries may have different color descriptions. Zuba is under ODRC=Other Devon Rex Color

http://www.cfa.org/Portals/0/documents/breeds/standards/devon.pdf


----------



## Emiline (Sep 26, 2014)

Haha, oh wow that is a HUGE list of colours! Devon's are such pretty breeds and apparently don't discriminate! 

Your cats were one of the first Devons I had seen on here and I had to admit I was a little jealous of their wonderful coats!

Both Loki and Freyja class as "full coats" but neither of them look quite as wooly as your babies.

Zuba looks like a little superhero with his "mask" over his face


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

When Zuba was a kitten he was bald all over like a Sphynx, and it was only until he was around 7 months old that he started to get a bit of coat. It was after 2 yrs. that he got more, but it's still nowhere near as plush as Alkee's whose coat feels like a newborn lamb (so I was told by a sheep breeder). "Lambie" she answer to as well as Alkee and Alkitotle (a Devon English word meaning "silly elf"). Zuba right now is bald on his undersides of belly and legs, and Alkee has lately made it a sport of licking him under his neck and upper chest and has made him even balder! :roll: I'm at my wit's end to find something to discourage her from overgrooming him!


----------



## Emiline (Sep 26, 2014)

Haha, she just loves him is all!

Freyja is a full coat but she has sparse parts on the back of her neck and on her belly and sides. 

Loki loves to groom her like crazy too


----------

